# #1-2017 -information on making bags both crochet and knitted.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*hi everyone, Designer1234 here, just checking in to say hello to all our former teachers and students from KP*.

I had to close the workshops due to health issues which are pretty well under control.

When we decided to stop holding the workshops, we had 66 complete workshops in the Workshop section and decided to leave them in the archives so that members could use them permanently.

*A bit about the workshops:*
In 2011 I was reading Main and realized how many people in KP were teaching knit alongs and giving out huge amounts of information. As I have taught crafts and knitting and crochet off and on for years, I contacted admin and asked if I could set up a workshop section where 
organized workshops could be held. They agreed and I started the

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 .

I had no idea if my idea would work but away we went. We taught 60+ classes over the years until my health got in the way and also I was exhausted . Rachel (prismaticr) was the other Manager and we also had other volunteers during the time the workshops ran. We tried to arrange it so that one of us was there to help each teacher with the class. Each class was managed, and held on the workshop section. We had a ball and we all learned so much and what a wonderful time it was for me. I learned how to knit socks, how to make non felted slippers, how to make a Gypsy cream bunny, how to do magic loop and toe up socks, and on and on! I taught a few classes too.

When we closed I had hoped that the archived workshops would be put on the information at the top of each page but admin was not able to help us with that. So Rachel numbered each workshop and numbered them and they are all available and named on the workshop section.

We also held a *Parade* as the students finished their projects. There is a list of the links on the first part of the section as well as a list of the actual workshops I would love for you to go to each one (the link will be on the latter part of the class (just before we close it usually) and those who finished project posted pictures. There is a list of the Parades and I would ask you to check them out.
************************************
The main problem we are having is letting new people, and those on the main forums know about the classes that are in the archives.* I would appreciate it very much if you would look them over and if you feel you would like to, put the link that is below my posts below your post with the heading . Also it would be great if you check them out and pass the word along in your posts.* There is a lot of information on the main page and I think you will find classes that you would love. Each of the teachers volunteered her time. I spent most of my time trying to find teachers. Some were quite shy but agreed when we told them we would help them set them up and stay with them. Some of those 'shy' teachers taught 3 or 4 classes because the enjoyed the wonderful reaction from members.

I just hate to know that there are many people on KP who don't realize what is on the Workshop section and as a result I am asking you all for your help in passing the information along. If you have any questions please pm me. If you are a former teacher or student, I ask you to let people know how you felt about them. It was one of the most satisfying projects in a lifetime of teaching and crafts of all sorts.

Thank you so much for listening to me and I really appreciate it if you would do this for KP (and me).
***********************************
I would love it if you post here if you have memories of the classes or the teachers or if you have read or used the archived workshops. I have no doubt that KP members will happily help us get the word out. They have been closed for awhile but they are there permanently .

I used to send out 'The Workshop Happenings" discussing the upcoming classes so I hope you will read this 'happenings'

Please let me know your experiences here, especially if you helped, taught or took classes with us. 
Shirley


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information, Shirley. I hope you are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Shirley, glad you are feeling better. FYI yes I did follow quite a few of the workshops. I wish I'd had the confidence to help with the tuition, but really compared with most of the people on this forum I feel I am really only a beginner!!! I have learned heaps. And thank you :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Shirley! Wishing you improved health... I had signed up for a few workshops but ended up never being able to use them. Ended up being to busy with work.... but thanks again to you for all you did with them and to all the teachers...


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your good care and devotion! I enjoyed following along. I love the Parades the best.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Shirley for your dedication to improving our skills, teaching and informing all of us here on KP through The Workshops. I have often referred back to these workshops for help in my own knitting journey. Darowil's (Margaret) Magic loop, toe up socks were my introduction to the Workshops. I for one, really appreciate all the effort that you, Rachel and all the tutors put into helping us achieve goals in our crafting that we may never have reached without The Workshops. A huge thank you to all. Jen.

Thanks . Shirley
*****************

EDITED
Sorry, I mixed you up with another student but I am really glad you enjoyed the classes .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some of the pictures of class projects finished by the students. Most had never done any of the projects previously.

I just picked out a few of the finished projects from the Parades. Good job ladies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for the information, Shirley. I hope you are feeling a bit better now.


I am feeling a lot better - found out what was making me ill, and I am feeling much better.
Thanks for your kind thoughts. friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Shirley, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better.
I often tell new people about the workshop section & how much I've learned from it. It's such a great resource. 
Thank you for all your hard work setting things up.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the work you put into the workshops. I took part in one, the Arrow Scarf. It was so much fun to knit along with others, and there is always something new to learn. I do want to go back and look at the closed ones. There is a wealth of information there. I'll have to figure out how to put that tag line under my comments.
I hope your health continues to improve.
***************
Shirley here
*Go to my profile and type it in just above your avatar picture under the heading (my signature)*. Good luck and thankyou.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So good to know. Thank you for posting, Shirley. Glad your health has improved,


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for reminding us that the workshops are there permanently. I for one have forgotten about them. Glad you are feeling better Shirley. Will we get new workshops open again?
**********************
I doubt it but there is lots and lots of info there - every class we taught. enjoy!


----------



## Dcgallagher (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been a member here since 2011, and although I haven't posted in years, I read this every day. I did the toe-up socks workshop and received the gift of learning to make wonderful socks. I also learned to make my precious bear. Thank you Shirley and all KP people for helping me along in this wonderful pastime.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Shirley, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better.
> I often tell new people about the workshop section & how much I've learned from it. It's such a great resource.
> Thank you for all your hard work setting things up.


*************
Hi Bonnie - your dreambird scarf class was so successful and the results were magnificent.
Thanks again for donating your time and experience to teach that class.

The women (and one man) who taught the classes were amazing. Most had never taught at all and were hesitant, but each class was successful and so much fun. We made a lot of friends on KP over the years. It is an important section for future members in my opinion.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Its good to know that you are feeling much better,Shirley! Thanks for the reminder about the past workshops-will have to go back through them and pick a project. I've did some of the workshops in the past. My first was the Panda workshop. I had never knit a stuffed animal before, and had a lot of fun learning. It was a great feeling of accomplishment to see the finished product. I then went on to the Boris Bunny workshop. I also did the Lace workshop with Toni. I had thought I could never learn to do lace. I was wrong-I made a lace scarf in one workshop and a beaded lace cowl in another . I would encourage all to look through these workshops and give them a try. You will be surprised at what you can learn and accomplish. I know I was, and still am. So Thanks for making these workshops possible , Shirley and for reminding us of their being there for us,and also Thank You to all those fine teachers who put their time into them along with all those who made these workshops possible!

*******************
You are welcome! I know that the Managers and teachers had such a feeling of accomplishment when a workshop went well (which everyone of them did). People who had never taught anyone ever, taught a workshop and usually were quite happy to teach more than one. We had some great crochet workshops with prismaticr (Rachel) too and all in all it went very well.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I did 2 workshops. One for the adult size BSJ. I guess you could call it the adult surprise jacket. I still have six more rows to finish before I do my button band , lol!
And I did some kind a slipper pattern. A crochet one, and finished that one. Too many projects and not enough time !


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I participated in quite a few of the workshops. I LOVED them. I still plan to use a few of them when I get around to those projects. Hopefully, some day someone else will come forward and begin a whole new batch.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Shirley,

I took several classes and thoroughly enjoyed each one. I think all of the classes I took were with different instructors. There is a wealth of knowledge on KP and it is so nice that everyone is willing to share that knowledge to help others. One of my favorite workshops was the Gansey workshop with Lurker2. I had never knit a Gansey sweater before and Lurker encouraged everyone to design their own. I did not design my own but used a pattern that was suggested as I had been wanting to make it for a while but needed a push to get started. It turned out beautifully and I still get compliments on it when I wear it.
***************************
Designer1234 (Shirley here)

Julie (Lurker2) is a dear friend of mine and taught 2 or 3 different classes for us. She is from New Zealand and her Gansey sweater class was outstanding. She also designed a beautiful scarf for one of her classes.The Ganseys are her specialty. I talked to her in NewZealand a couple of days ago. Wonderful as I am in Canada. 
******************************************************************************
Question: How do I add the link to the workshops to the bottom of my posts? 

Answer see my post explaining ; Just do it on 'My profile .


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you soooo much! I didn't know about the workshops until I was trying my first pair of socks and came across you and Darowil! I so appreciated the help I got but never further delved into the workshops in general. So the "heads up" was a wonderful addition to this perfectly sunny, cloudless day! Glad your health has improved!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Shirley. Is there a way the workshops could be their own section or a sub-area of the Main section?

I, for one, and know I am not alone really appreciate all the hard work you put into the Workshops and am so glad you still have them available!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, Shirley - it's always a delight to hear from you and read your posts; what a wonderful knitting cheerleader and encourager you are! I'm so glad your health has improved - I hope you are doing lots of knitting and designing these days! I had the privilege of leading the non-felted slipper workshop twice, and learned a lot from the experience myself. Every so often, I still get a question about the slippers - it tickles me no end that folks are still making them (I need to start a new pair for my DH soon)! Stay well!! ❤❤***********

***************
Shirley here! Hi Sue- they are the best slippers I have ever made. Ladies, Sue has broken the patterns down so that you can plan on making all sorts of sizes. I make myself a pair every year and wear them as our floors sometimes get quite cold in our Canadian winters. Sue was one of our first classes, and as I said previously her class convinced me that they were worthwhile. We became fast friends as I did with all the teachers, as we worked together (including the other Manager Rachel who filled in for me). We once had 3 classes going at once and we were going back and forth to help. Do give them a look. Nice to see you Sue. I am glad people are still contacting you. I know how surprised I am when someone still asks about a class and I wasn't the teacher!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that your health issues are under control.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi, Shirley. Is there a way the workshops could be their own section or a sub-area of the Main section?
> 
> I, for one, and know I am not alone really appreciate all the hard work you put into the Workshops and am so glad you still have them available!


***********Shirley here
I contacted admin when I had to quit and asked them to put them up with the other blue topics at the top of each page. They said they would not as they didn't want to start a precedent. I told him that these were one of a kind and that it was important KP members knew about them. They said I would just have to publicize them. It is hard as no one knows about them and I haven't had much time to post about them every day. Some do use them but there are so many great classes that people don't know about. I remember that you used them all the time there were some of you, who were standbyes and took just about every class. Lots of lurkers were welcome to the classes too. They were the most fun I ever had and I felt that they were so important. Talking about them brings back so many memories.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To put the information below your posts, here are the instructions:

Click on *MY PROFILE AT THE TOP OF this page*.

*SCROLL DOWN until "Signature" and copy the one I posted - 
click on it and it will take you to the main Workshop page*.

Scroll down to the Parades links, but especially all the class links. The whole class including the conversations, questions and answers are in each workshop. You will also see other topics, (Information thread has a lot of info I gathered over the years).

I hope you will at least look at what is there. So much work, So much fun, making wonderful friends, teaching when you haven't taught before and enjoying every minute! Such experiences for all of us - especially me!

Watch for the workshop happenings. I am going to start sending them out with pictures and the link to two or three of the classes, each month.

There is so much information on the workshop section so please put it on your main page by going to MY PROFILE AND CLICKING ON SUSCRIBE UNDER SECTIONS. It will be a huge help to keep people especially new people, aware of all the classes that are there. If you took some read them again and you will have some happy memories.

I would recommend you look at the non Felted slipper pattern taught by Sue Homan. It is one of the early classes and we made some great slippers.

Or MINI ME Where we learned to make dolls of ourselves. Such fun. 
Or the near to last class where I taught how to design and made a short sleeved pullover.

_I strongly recommend that you check out the 'Conversation about color" and #2 a Conversation about texture. It will change your life if you aren't sure whether colors go to gether. Both teach you how to use color, texture and change a pattern or design your own. Really successful classes_. So please do and let us know what you all think. Thanks friends,
Shirley

----------On "my profile" scroll down to the following:
Signature (maximum 3 lines, it will be added to your messages): add the following.
************************************
*lists of closed workshops:and "Parades*
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello! I just visited your Workshop site, clicked on Lace info, because that's my current interest. I have no idea what Party's or Parades are, or how to search them. Could you please enlighten me as well as all the others who may be interested? Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nannymar said:


> Hello! I just visited your Workshop site, clicked on Lace info, because that's my current interest. I have no idea what Party's or Parades are, or how to search them. Could you please enlighten me as well as all the others who may be interested? Thanks!


************
Designer here: When each class is finishing and the students have finished their projects. I opened a link in Pictures and they all posted pictures of their projects. If you went to the workshop site you will see on the first page * List of PARADES,* and there will be a link for each class. They are wonderful.The links are beside the name of the class and are interesting to read the comments and see the variety of pictures. Do check them out. They can take up lots of time just looking at the wonderful projects finished by KP members in different workshops.

If you want to read an or all of the actual workshop there is another list on that same first page of the Section (LIST OF CLASSES) click on one of them. Each class is numbered and just click on the name (thanks to Rachel for doing these lists for us). The classes include 
the discussion among the students including questions and answers. It is worth the time to read EACH and everyone of them!

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of the crochet bags taught by prismaticr (Rachel) I still have mine and I also crochet them for the Seniors center here to be sold in our little store. 

I have made one for each of the girls in our family., friends and have sold some. S


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for caring and sharing....I didn't do any classes as I find it hard to commit because work and general home stuff tend to get in the way, but I have utilised your workshop archives for the baby surprise jacket. Glad you are feeling much better now.


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you, Shirley....I know I'll enjoy reading all of this. All I need is a rainy Sunday (oh, no!), and my current project hidden from view!


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, those bags are something else! Thanks for posting! You must have unlimited time, 
energy and talent!

THAT is what got to be the problem. I put in about 8 hours a day from day one, and loved every moment of it. I contacted those who had posted their projects, asked them to teach, set a date, publicized the class, gave out the information and oversaw each of the classes. We sometimes had 3 classes going at once as there was so much interest in using the classes.

one or two classes had 250 people sign in. There were no restrictions about that at all as they were not kept track of. We didn't mind if only a few took the class as that was what we wanted to do and we wanted anyone who was interested to join in. The students asked a lot of very good questions (which remain in the closed workshops) so many questions you might ask are already answered in the class. It was a labour of love for me. I am arranging to have the name of the section changed today so that it will be more easy to understand and hopefully more people will visit the classes. (link for classes available are under my posts).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually, they don't take that long and I never know what I am going to end up as I have no pattern. I do make the bottom crochet in double strands in sc as it makes it stronger, (even for the knitted bags). I am glad you like them. check out the workshop Rachel walks you through the crochet and has a learn to crochet post and we did have fun.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I followed several of the classes and enjoyed them so much and learned so much. I've even gone back and did a couple which I wasn't interested in the first time around. I learned to knit lace scarves, cables, double knit coasters, panda bears, dead fish hats, mosaic and Fair Isle stitch, Criss cross scarves, wingspan scarves, Christmas stockings and even how to crochet bags. I really can't thank you enough Shirley, for all the work you and your wonderful teachers did to bring us those workshops. I am so glad to hear you are feeling better, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I am checking this site for the very first time . I wish I had known about it before ,I am not tech savvy enough .
I hope you are totally recovered now Designer . I would LOVE to make the Dream birds shawl ,can I get the pattern ,somehow ?? Thanks in advance for the help .

Designer here. Sept. 5.

Read the class as I think it is there. The avatar of the teacher, Bonnie is there.Send her a pm if you really need help, but try it until you run into trouble. The teacher is a good friend of mine from Saskatchewan and I am sure she would help if you get stuck. Look at all the parade scarves and read the actuall workshop a couple of times. It is a great class!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> I am checking this site for the very first time . I wish I had known about it before ,I am not tech savvy enough .
> I hope you are totally recovered now Designer . I would LOVE to make the Dream birds shawl ,can I get the pattern ,somehow ?? Thanks in advance for the help .


It is on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks sooooo much Berigora . I have checked it on Ravelry ,now I need to learn how to get it ,I am famous for forgetting passwords !! 
One other question ,it is difficult to make ?? I have been consulting the video in anticipation of trying it . Thanks again , Mary .


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Thanks sooooo much Berigora . I have checked it on Ravelry ,now I need to learn how to get it ,I am famous for forgetting passwords !!
> One other question ,it is difficult to make ?? I have been consulting the video in anticipation of trying it . Thanks again , Mary .


IMO it is not difficult, as long as one follows the instructions to the letter. The hardest part for me was finding a yarn that suited this pattern. Said yarn is not hiding in my stash (yet!) but I tried out the pattern with what I had, in order to discover how it worked. Reading everyone else's notes helped a lot.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a long time knitter ,still the knitters I have seen in recent years are phenomenal .
It's so nice of you to take the time to answer me ,thanks again .
As far as the yarn , I have so much here already ,I will do as you did and give it a try with what I have here , Mary .

Way to go! I hope you enjoy doing one. Check out the parades as the pictures give so many colors and different looks. It is an excellent class.


----------

